# Chambers Park Kilcock



## kalihari (15 Aug 2008)

Hi,

I am just wondering if anybody has any details regarding the situation with the management company? I understand that a resident's committee has been set up - would anybody have details for contacting this committee?

Thank you


----------



## shesells (15 Aug 2008)

Have you checked out  to see if there's a page for the development over there?


----------

